# DSTV - Satellite TV



## colinm (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can get DSTV (brilliant for sport channels) in Athens? If yes then is there a local supplier of boxes or would I need to get one from Africa? I have a 1.4m dish that I could point at the right satellite.


----------

